# Annie and Jasmine... we are new.



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone... my name is Annie, and I am new to this forum. I came here tonight because my cat Jasmine is pretty sick.

If you would like to read my post, it's under the Health section of the forum.

A week ago she was diagnosed with Hepatic Lipidosis... and I am nursing her back to health, I hope. I don't know what to expect through this, so I came here.

She is 10.5 years old and I love her so. You can see a pic of her on my profile window. I hope she gets better. I am just finishing up week one with her on her diagnosis, and I hear this can take up to 6 weeks+ to heal.

Feel free to talk to me anytime if you know anything about this disease.

Thanks 

Annie


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't offer any medical advice for Jasmine, but welcome to the forums! I hope she recovers and gets back to 100% soon.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Annie & Jasmine!! Welcome!! Hope Jasmine is feeling better real soon!!


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome! i'll check out your post and see if i can help :wink:


----------



## Aero (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome! I hope Jasmine gets well soon!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome and I hope that Jasmine is feeling better soon.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Annie, I hope Jasmine gets well soon


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks everybody for welcoming us 

I hope Jazzy makes it too 

I just got done with her nightly feeding... this is the beginning of week 2, day 1. I've got a long way to go. She doesn't look so good tonight, but this is how it goes, then hopefully tomorrow she'll seem better.

Thanks for welcoming me. I think I will need this place grately while I go through this hard time with Jazzo.

I like reading all your posts and stories, and seeing pics of your kitty's and cats, it keeps me smiling 

Thanks for thinking of Jazzo... I know she appreciates it


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Annie. I will go read the post in health. 
Im sending prayers and healing energy Jasmines way. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I hope Jasmine gets better real soon! xx


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your prayers!!, I hope Jazzie gets better too.

It's week 2, day 2... we've got a long way to go, I'm hoping we make it.

She's doing okay today... has taken her 3 feeding well so far, has one more to go before bed time. Tomorrow she has a vet appt, and she's getting a blood test... we'll see how her bilirubin is, this will determine if she's getting better... everyone cross their fingers, ok? 

Thanks,
Annie


----------

